# Case of curiousity



## Skeletor6669 (12 Nov 2011)

As some may know from my previous threads I've applied to the Reserves for the Supply Technician trade, I've done the CFAT, medical, and interview and passed them all with flying colours. I haven't done the physical test as I'm not happy with my push ups yet but they're being worked on vigorously. I've been thinking lately about joining Reg Force instead and I was wondering if I would have to do the CFAT, medical, and interview again or would my previous results still be valid? I know I might have to redo the interview if I can't get Supply Technician but is there a 'best before date' on the CFAT and medical? I completed them on 21 Sept 2011. Thanks for any help!

Also, is there a comparison chart of sorts for the Reserves and Reg Force? Perhaps something that would list the pros and cons of each? 


EDIT: Another question occurred to me this morning, would it be better to continue my application to the Reserves then do a Component Transfer to Reg Force or cancel my application to the Reserves and start a new application for Reg Force?


----------



## Animatronic Fireman (14 Nov 2011)

I don't know for certain but I'd think your CFAT would be fine, you'd definitely have to do the interview again though.
Also just call your recruiter, I would think that they could switch it over for you.  You definitely want to get this changed asap, if you went the component transfer route you would probably just be screwing over the reserve and another potential reservist.


----------



## PedroThePenguin (14 Nov 2011)

I did my CFAT back in Dec of 2007 and I don't have to take it again.


----------



## DogFighting101 (21 Nov 2011)

Once you do your CFAT your scores remain in your file indefinitely, unless you chose to retest. Your interview, physical and medical on the other hand have a 1 year shelf life. I asked the question to the recruiter and this is what i got as an answer.

Also, you might want to go reg force if that's what you really want, cause (correct me if I'm wrong) you will need to do reserve Basic training and Reg Basic Training if you do component transfer.


----------



## Skeletor6669 (23 Nov 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys!

I phoned CFRC Vancouver and the Cpl I talked to told me that I would only have to redo the CFAT if I apply for an occupation that requires a score higher than what I got which is a relief, I've never had to do a timed test before so I was a bit nervous about not having time to complete all the questions haha. When I called I asked about changing my application from Reserves to Reg Force and was told I should wait until after they complete the security check on me then make the changes so I won't have to go through another security check. Anybody have any idea approximately how long a security check takes? I don't have a criminal record, I'm born and raised in Canada and have lived here my entire life so I'm hoping it won't take very long.

One more question, how difficult is it to get into the Fire Fighter occupation?


----------



## DogFighting101 (23 Nov 2011)

Skeletor6669 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies guys!
> 
> I phoned CFRC Vancouver and the Cpl I talked to told me that I would only have to redo the CFAT if I apply for an occupation that requires a score higher than what I got which is a relief, I've never had to do a timed test before so I was a bit nervous about not having time to complete all the questions haha. When I called I asked about changing my application from Reserves to Reg Force and was told I should wait until after they complete the security check on me then make the changes so I won't have to go through another security check. Anybody have any idea approximately how long a security check takes? I don't have a criminal record, I'm born and raised in Canada and have lived here my entire life so I'm hoping it won't take very long.
> 
> One more question, how difficult is it to get into the Fire Fighter occupation?



To answer the security check part, it depends. If you don't have any "red flags" that pop up and nothing in your past that would raise any issues, it "Should" only take about 4 weeks (including the postage). I on the other hand had a little flag pop up and my file went to CSIS for security check so it took close to 2 months (had gone through a reliability check for level 2 clearance for my current job and a enhanced reliability about a month before that one, so 2 governmental back checks in 1 year made my file pop up).

As for the FF occupation, i am unsure, someone with a bit more inside information may be able to answer that one for you.


----------



## leverchoko (14 Feb 2012)

Hi. My file has closed last October because i wasnt able to take a offer that time. Now I'm trying to re-apply CF; from what i understanding Medical information is valid for upto 12months. My question is if i re-apply CF, do i have to re-write CFAT again? I have written CFAT more than 1 year ago.
Also if I do have to re-write CFAT and fails, could i use previous CFAT score?  Thanks a lot.

From Wanna be CF


----------



## estoguy (14 Feb 2012)

leverchoko said:
			
		

> Hi. My file has closed last October because i wasnt able to take a offer that time. Now I'm trying to re-apply CF; from what i understanding Medical information is valid for upto 12months. My question is if i re-apply CF, do i have to re-write CFAT again? I have written CFAT more than 1 year ago.
> Also if I do have to re-write CFAT and fails, could i use previous CFAT score?  Thanks a lot.
> 
> From Wanna be CF



Did you not read the earlier response in the thread?  CFAT is good unless you retest, then that number is what is used.  As far as I've gathered, you will not need to retest, unless you've applied to a different trade and your CFAT was not up to snuff for that particular trade.


----------



## leverchoko (15 Feb 2012)

Thanks for the info, Yes i have read the reposponses from various thread. But I was asking that since i declined an offer last year and re-applying CF; does it requires me to write a CFAT again? If im applying same occupations that i have applied before. Or did you mean CFAT is good unless I choose to retest. 

Thanks again


----------



## secondchance (20 Feb 2012)

leverchoko said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info, Yes i have read the reposponses from various thread. But I was asking that since i declined an offer last year and re-applying CF; does it requires me to write a CFAT again? If im applying same occupations that i have applied before. Or did you mean CFAT is good unless I choose to retest.
> 
> Thanks again


CFAT is good unless you choose to retest.


----------

